# New LED Steetlights



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I noticed they are changing the street lights to LED in my area, cobra-head type . The lights seem to have 4 smaller sized led's in them , but are very bright. Anyone have any idea of cost or what type they are using?


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

I installed a 54 watt CREE XSPR cobrahead to replace a 150 watt HPS that was on the front of my dad's garage. I bought the adjustable output option and ended up setting it to the lowest level (14 watts).

This model looks like a mini-cobrahead and has 3 large LED's.

They advertised it as the first $99 streetlight. Maybe for a city buying 1000 of them. I paid around $300 CDN, but see them advertised for around $225 US

http://www.creecanada.com/products/led-exterior/street-roadway/xspr-led-residential-street-light


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

was never a big fan of led but they where impressive


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

LED is ok for exterior ,street ,parking lot lighting not so sure about interior ,just my opinion.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Lep said:


> LED is ok for exterior ,street ,parking lot lighting not so sure about interior ,just my opinion.


i agree


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

I recently got two different sizes of drum fixtures (interior) from Home Depot at $20 and $30 each. They worked out great!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The POCO installed a 70 watt cobra head fixture facing my driveway and parking area and its damn bright. Might be too bright.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lep said:


> LED is ok for exterior ,street ,parking lot lighting not so sure about interior ,just my opinion.


You need to study up on that ****. They really do a great job in this day and age. You need to learn a bit about colors and crap though. 
If you are not putting in LED in this day and age you are ****ing your customer.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

We came home last night and the new LED street lights had been installed. My wife asks me why they don't seem to be as well lit as the old lights, they are a nicer color, but they don't have the coverage.

I think that most of the retrofit/replacements are just plain being improperly done. The old HPS fixtures had a much broader spread, so we got light much further away. Instead of installing an LED that had the same spread, they went with the cheap crap that won the bid......:whistling2:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Switched said:


> We came home last night and the new LED street lights had been installed. My wife asks me why they don't seem to be as well lit as the old lights, they are a nicer color, but they don't have the coverage.
> 
> I think that most of the retrofit/replacements are just plain being improperly done. The old HPS fixtures had a much broader spread, so we got light much further away. Instead of installing an LED that had the same spread, they went with the cheap crap that won the bid......:whistling2:


Much of the light from HPS cobraheads was wasted glare. If you can see light from 10 cobraheads away, that light is glare and wasted, useless over spillage. LEDs are far more focused toward a more 90 degree downward "wedge" and then practically cutoff right then and there with no spillage past it's usefulness.


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

Switched said:


> We came home last night and the new LED street lights had been installed. My wife asks me why they don't seem to be as well lit as the old lights, they are a nicer color, *but they don't have the coverage*.
> 
> I think that most of the retrofit/replacements are just plain being improperly done. The old HPS fixtures had a much broader spread, so we got light much further away. Instead of installing an LED that had the same spread, they went with the cheap crap that won the bid......:whistling2:


Thats what I do not like about the new led street lights. In the new areas of the city where they have installed them, you can see dark spots between the lights. While directly under the lights is well lit, the streets as a whole actually look more dingy than the older areas.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...you make the call


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

360max said:


> ...you make the call


The LED's look better, and I am all for them. The issue isn't that, it is that I am seeing the LED replacements not being done properly. Instead of installing an equivalent, they are being sold a lesser quality product just to get the "LED" installed.


----------



## jbolduan (Apr 29, 2013)

There are installations where it looks great and others where it doesn't. I've noticed in our area a difference in light spread and sometimes the distance between poles is too great from some new LED heads. The new installs look good, but retrofitting an existing pole array often has some dead spots that the original HPS or metal halide did not have. You always need to get a complete photometric report and layout to make sure that the coverage will be adequate. Even then, some of the low bid product doesn't do a Type III distribution very well.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Switched said:


> The LED's look better, and I am all for them. The issue isn't that, it is that I am seeing the LED replacements not being done properly. Instead of installing an equivalent, they are being sold a lesser quality product just to get the "LED" installed.


An LED with comparable performance to the HID/HPS it is replacing costs WAY more. They are nailing you upfront for a fixture that will last 20 or more years with little to no maintenance. A lot of end consumers choke at the price and step down to the next cheaper option LED, giving up on some performance.


----------



## sunricher (Mar 14, 2016)

Lep said:


> LED is ok for exterior ,street ,parking lot lighting not so sure about interior ,just my opinion.


A little bit sharp for eyes, a dimmer or controller may be helpful.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The few exterior projects I have done so far have been good. I have them engineered with what should be the proper distribution patterns. Have a couple in the bid process at the moment.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I notice that the bright LED 5000K and up show shadows more than the MH. You're getting brighter light but the shadow fools you. You couldn't see what you couldn't see before.


----------

